# Inline fuse ceiling fan light kit



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I should have done a little more research because it turns out the device is a wattage limiter which doesn't allow the light kit to draw any more than 190 watts. Mine must have been working extremely efficiently because it was allowing 0 watts. Evidently the EPA issued regulations in the mid 2000s to have these devices installed on ceiling fans. 

Thanks big government - you just cost me an hour of my day off!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looking at the picture and numbers I would have guessed a thermal fuse. I see a marking of 130C which I thought meant 130 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can call hunter fan tech support at 1-888-830-1326.
They will ship a new one.

It is interesting to see the plug connectors on it now. When the wattage limiters were originally put in, they were hard wired. That might give you an idea of how many wattage limiter failures they have had.


----------

